# Deodorant



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone got any recommendations for a deodorant that actually works. None of the normal high street brands seem to thwart the dreaded under arm wet patch.

Thanks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Unless you sweat a crazy amount, I'd look for something that doesn't block your pores but neutralises the bacteria which causes bad odour (not saying you smell!).

You can get rock deodorant from the likes of Holland & Barrett I think it is that would go the trick, all natural and lasts forever.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.boots.com/en/Sure-Men-Ma...e-_-PLAs-_-Boots+Shopping+-+Category+-+Beauty


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sweating is a perfectly natural and necessary function for the body to work properly. I've always thought that spraying chemicals on the vital areas such as under the armpits just clogs up the pores and stops the body going through its proper process. 

If you sweat profusely and the odour is unpleasant it maybe worth looking at your diet, even a trip to the GP could be in order. Also look at the sort of clothing you wear, pure cotton may suit you better than synthetic materials for example.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

:thumb:Try sanex roll ons


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Try putting a roll on or cream type deodorant/anti perspirant like the one goodfella36 mentioned, on before you go to bed, then wash as normal in the morning and apply anti perspirant/deodorant as usual. Also make sure you are buying the right stuff. Some are just deodorant some are just anti-persperiant some are a combo of the two.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Shaving the old armpits works for me!


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

BadgerJCW said:


> Shaving the old armpits works for me!


not a hairdresser are you lol


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Dove for men.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Mitchum deodorant is great. Just remember not to use it then put on a top right away. Let it dry out or else put the deodorant on the night before.

http://www.boots.com/en/Mitchum-Adv...e-_-PLAs-_-Boots+Shopping+-+Category+-+Beauty


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Molton brown black pepper roll on.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sure .


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The only ones I like are Lynx dry

All the others seem to turn like talk and feel horrible


----------



## bluenose62 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, l'll give a few a few a try


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> The only ones I like are Lynx dry
> 
> All the others seem to turn like talk and feel horrible


Talk.. :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> Talk.. :lol:


Phones predictive text has reset itself when it decided to restore my phone -.-


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Phones predictive text has reset itself when it decided to restore my phone -.-


Yup .

My iPhone is more of a spastic than me with spelling


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Crystal but not as you know it...parabens are just plain nasty, this stuff is clear.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Crystal-CR-25120-Deodorant/dp/B000ZMAR6K


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

I had excessively wet pits , tried everything from strong deodrants, to michem, through to Dr's potions with lots of aluminum in....ALL FAILED. my pits dripped like a tap. I was going to get them botoxed until someone suggested TRIPLE DRY

Started using it over 10 years ago. Keeps my pits bone dry, I can go in a sauna and my pits stay bone dry! 

8.99 but I stock up when it's 3 for 2 in boots....

You need the roll on, your suppose to use it every 3 days, I have to use it daily. The spray does not work for me....

Enough pit talk for one night.

If this has poor Grammer it's because I'm on my phone!

Good luck


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Driclor is the way i went. Once a week now is all i need with it now.


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

essexjoe85 said:


> Driclor is the way i went. Once a week now is all i need with it now.


Haven't heard of that one, where do you buy it from?


----------



## essexjoe85 (May 5, 2011)

Think boots etc do it and amazon do as well


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Fastidious said:


> Haven't heard of that one, where do you buy it from?





essexjoe85 said:


> Think boots etc do it and amazon do as well


Yes, Boots sell it, it's in the specialist deodrant section of the displays, not with your usual Right Guard, L'Oreal, Sure etc.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

From memory it's actually sold at the pharmacy section. They do a cheaper version also. Name escapes me.


----------



## SMcF1984 (Mar 5, 2009)

Drichlor once a week is the mutts nuts, I still do a quick blast of sure or the likes every morning after a shower though.

http://m.boots.com/mt/www.boots.com...-On-Applicator_22023/#un_jtt_addtohome_hidden


----------



## Sublime (Aug 7, 2014)

Can't fault L'oreal


----------

